# Optoma HD20



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

What is a realistic price to sell my optoma HD20 has about 659 hours on the lamp


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say somewhere around $4-500. A re-certified one sells for $650. :huh:


----------

